# TT Owners Club Committee nominations due in tonight



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Dear all,

Please excuse this message if it's a bit off-topic for this section, but as far as I can work out there hasn't been an email or any announcement on the general forum at large saying that if you wish to be nominated to stand on the TTOC UK Committee than you need to submit an application to stand for a committee position and be included in the vote by TTOC members by 23.59 TONIGHT!
Details of how to do that are here: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=334033&p=2603200#p2603200

Go on - exercise your rights.

Thanks you.

BSHead


----------



## steviebabes (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm getting very excited. Looking forward to reading everyone's campaign message. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

steviebabes said:


> I'm getting very excited. Looking forward to reading everyone's campaign message. [smiley=book2.gif]


Lol you will have to quickly join up so you can vote


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes there has Steve Law posted it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

